# APRIL FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE!



## clare

Well here we go again, can't believe we are into another month!
Well it's Easter this month and Spring is hopefully springing up all over, so what about our Havs springing and bouncing like new baby lambs!And of course we really need to see them in their Easter bonnets, or what ever Easter finery they possess,and how about the odd egg hunt thrown in for good measure?Any fun Spring activity!


----------



## clare

Here are a couple of pics to get you going!Dizzie with Easter chick,and having a frolic in the spring sunshine.


----------



## mintchip

:biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom

awwww, what a great shot of Pennie!!


----------



## clare

Pouncing Pennie,what a cracker!!


----------



## whimsy

What adorable faces!!


----------



## whimsy

Well, I caved in a picked up a pair of ears at petsmart LOL. She hates them. I bribed her with cheese for a picture.


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha ha! sweet little bunny you got there!


----------



## davetgabby

great one Evelyn. here's last years Easter Bunny and Molly. We're waiting for him to appear again once the snow's gone. LOL


----------



## whimsy

I can't believe Molly didn't go after that bunny!


----------



## davetgabby

whimsy said:


> I can't believe Molly didn't go after that bunny!


Generally she doesn't chase him . The rabbit plays hide and seek with her in the summer but if Molly gets too close ie. three feet maybe , the rabbit runs and then we have this...


----------



## irnfit

Dave, just too funny.

Sally, she is adorable. I love flying havs.

This pic was taken a few yrs ago at the vet's office.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

All these pictures are so cute.


----------



## whimsy

aww the Easter Bunny at the vets!!! How sweet!


----------



## West End Girl

Evelyn, I LOVE your picture!!!!! She's SO CUTE!!! 

How old is she? She looks tiny! Love her.


----------



## whimsy

Thanks! Whimsy just turned 1 year and she is about 11 pounds.


----------



## JANEOC

My two with fresh puppy cuts. Izzie is the cream and Lola the black and white 18 mths. Love this site - sorry to be a lurker but will try to post more often.


----------



## Thumper

How cute!!
I love the April pictures  I do not have enough "easter' type pictures, I"ll have to change that this year.
Maybe I'll take Gucci to see the easter bunny at the mall 

Kara


----------



## clare

What about Gucci's Bunny girl outfit?


----------



## clare

JANEOC said:


> My two with fresh puppy cuts. Izzie is the cream and Lola the black and white 18 mths. Love this site - sorry to be a lurker but will try to post more often.


Izzie looks like butter wouldn't melt, and Lola looks like a real little minx! But both beautiful!


----------



## whimsy

Izzie and Lola look adorable!!!


----------



## JANEOC

Absolutely on the money. Guess who is outside by herself digging in the dirt? Izzie on the other hand is inside staying clean. They are half sisters so can't believe how different they are.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Lizzie bring home a "treasure" from her walk. Not exactly Easterish, though.http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35433&stc=1&d=1301960574


----------



## clare

Lizzie has such a sweet face,and a gentle expression.


----------



## LeighaMason

Spring means bluebonnets in Texas


----------



## clare

Have you a close up of a blue bonnet?


----------



## LeighaMason

I don't have any stored on my work computer but they are a wild flower here so I will stop beside the road and take some for you on the way home, they are most impressive in a group.


----------



## West End Girl

I'll add mine of our Lola who's about 3 1/2 months now.

Fits this them only b/c my son saw this adorable bunny toy he knew Lola would love! He was right!


----------



## trueblue

I love Lola's coloring!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Lola is simply adorable!

ETA: we have found that rope toys are Lizzie's favorites.


----------



## whimsy

awww lola...so cute!


----------



## Kathie

I love all the pictures! I need to get busy and warm up the camera! I'll have to suggest to my vet that he needs to get an Easter Bunny, too!


----------



## West End Girl

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Lola is simply adorable!
> 
> ETA: we have found that rope toys are Lizzie's favorites.


Yes, she loves the rope toys! This one's particularly cute!



whimsy said:


> awww lola...so cute!


Thank you!



trueblue said:


> I love Lola's coloring!


Yes. We do too! Enjoying it before she changes!


----------



## trueblue

*The Bunny Whisperer *


----------



## whimsy

I just love that bunny whisperer!!! how sweet!


----------



## Suzi

trueblue said:


>


 OMG those bunnies are so cute!


----------



## Kathie

How did you manage that, Kim? That is so adorable!


----------



## JMGracie

Spring is time to stop and smell the flowers.









But only for a few seconds, then it's back to runlikehell!








(That picture was an accident, but I love it. I love when all her hair blows back... warp speed!)

Also, since it's might come up, I'll go ahead and explain now. Gracie was born with her tail docked. It's a little nub and you can feel on the end where somehow the tip is folded over. It's maybe 2 inches long now, and the hair on it still grows longer than everywhere else (hence the little poof of hair). I like to think of it as her being extra special


----------



## trueblue

Kathie said:


> How did you manage that, Kim? That is so adorable!


He is so good with the bunnies, and they aren't fazed by him at all. I love watching them interact.

That picture of Gracie with the blurred background is awesome!


----------



## Suzi

Gracie is a extra special little girl she is so cute!


----------



## clare

The question is what is that bunny whisperer saying?And are the bunnies listening?I think they are hanging on his every word especially in the second pic!

Gracie a girl in a hurry!


----------



## CacheHavs

This is for you Clare 
Our Easter puppies


----------



## Kathie

Now, who can top that? LOL


----------



## trueblue

Heather, I will take one of each flavor!


----------



## clare

Dark choc,milk choc and white choc, now which to choose?Thanks Heather, I bet they all have soft centres! They should have been the Melting Moments litter!!


----------



## whimsy

Pups in a basket...that is just too dang sweet!!


----------



## clare

Well here are my terrible two,pretending to be baby lambs.And then sitting amongst the spring flowers.Then posing for Mummy.


----------



## Kathie

Cute, Gigi! They look so happy together!


----------



## whimsy

love those little lambs! cute children too!


----------



## Suzi

CacheHavs said:


> This is for you Clare
> Our Easter puppies


 Heather they are such cute little easter puppys. You even put their names on the basket.


----------



## West End Girl

Love, love, LOVE pups with children. Brings tears to my eyes. Nothing sweeter.


----------



## Tony & Milo

Wow! all great pictures. I need to dust off the camera. Now to just get my pups to hold still.


----------



## Suzi

Okay had to post Maddie as a sweet little Bunnie at only 12 weeks old
I had to change the ears because one was too heavy for her little head


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

All the Easter pictures are so cute. Love the bunnies with the pup!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

For got to post one. Misty is a good sport.


----------



## clare

Suzi said:


> Okay had to post Maddie as a sweet little Bunnie at only 12 weeks old
> I had to change the ears because one was too heavy for her little head


Too cute!!


----------



## clare

The Laughing Magpie said:


> For got to post one. Misty is a good sport.


Misty looks like she is saying,"Okay happy now Mum?"


----------



## dodrop82

Lovin' the Easter bunnies!!! Suzi, where the heck did you find that adorable costume!?!


----------



## Kathie

Oh, I love the cute little bunnies! 

Yes, Suzi, where did you find that? It should be in the calendar for Easter - I hope you submitted it.


----------



## TilliesMom

it's still April, right? 
this isn't exactly an "Easter" pic, but we went to the Dam the other day and Tillie had a blast!!


----------



## clare

Lovely profile,Tillie girl!Her fur seems to have grown a fair amount too.


----------



## TilliesMom

thanks, well, the groomer didn't cut her head, face or ears... her body is still very short, about an inch long, I think. But it is AWESOME... no more matts or 2 hr long grooming sessions!!


----------



## Suzi

THE SUN FINALLY CAME OUT JUST IN TIME TO CATCH A LITTLE EASTER BUNNIE SITTING ON MY TABLE!


----------



## clare

Way too cute!!


----------



## whimsy

awwww how sweet


----------



## clare

*Nellie's Easter.*

Nellie and Teddie's Easter.


----------



## waybrook

How in the world did you get her to sit still with all that wonderful temptation so close???? Panda would never stand still - or leave things alone long enough for an adorable picture like that!


----------



## Suzi

Kathie said:


> Oh, I love the cute little bunnies!
> 
> Yes, Suzi, where did you find that? It should be in the calendar for Easter - I hope you submitted it.


 Hi, I made the little Bunnie outfit. I started with burlap and pocked yarn threw it kind of like making a rug. I also did some crochet to try to make the head piece it was hard to get it to stay on her head. She was so cute Next year I think she should be a black Bunnie! I think I sent a picture to Heather.


----------



## Suzi

Tillie looks like she enjoyed the trip to the Dam


----------



## Suzi

clare said:


> Nellie and Teddie's Easter.


 Great Easter pictures! And I have always loved your kitchen.


----------



## cmwoodard14

Really nice pictures, what a cutie Nellie is...

:biggrin1:


----------



## clare

waybrook said:


> How in the world did you get her to sit still with all that wonderful temptation so close???? Panda would never stand still - or leave things alone long enough for an adorable picture like that!


I let her have a sniff around first,then tell her to sit,and I make silly noises so she looks at me!All our pets know the sound my camera makes when I switch it on,and they kind of know what is expected of them!!


----------



## clare

Suzi said:


> Great Easter pictures! And I have always loved your kitchen.


Thanks Suzi, I like a bit of brightness!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Great pictures everyone.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Clare, your pics and dogs are adorable-of course, so is the cat. What a sweetie. I, too, love your kitchen!


----------

